# Honda EU6500Is inverter test



## twmotox (Aug 17, 2018)

Good morning everyone. Im new to the site but really need some help. I have an eu6500 generator that would start up, run rough and shut off. The overload light would blink and i would get code 06. I tryed unplugging the input side of the inverter and now when it starts it runs smooth but the overload light is still on and it still shuts off after about 20 seconds. Im hoping that it is because the inverter is unplugged but i dont know. Is there a test for the inverter that i can perform or would i need a load bank? Im guessing that because it now runs smooth the inverter might be a likely candidate. Sorry for the questions but im not familiar with generators and this one was recently given to me by a friend. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## twmotox (Aug 17, 2018)

Anyone?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

EU generator Overload lights can indicate several possible faults:

1. If the generator is overloaded, or if there is a short circuit in a connected appliance, or if the inverter is overheated, the overload indicator (red) will go ON. When the generator is operating overloaded, the overload indicator (red) will stay ON, and after about five seconds, current to the connected appliance(s) will shut off, and the output indicator (green) will go OFF.

2. Bad Inverter: 




3. Bad Stator:


----------

